# Cat owners a question.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Any of you cat owners had your cat declawed? My wife wants to have it done since the little turd ball is scratching the crap out of our furniture and logs in the house. I’ve read some negative reactions from having it done. Don’t want to make it worse than it already is. 
We live in the middle of the woods and the cat goes outside a lot and I know that would have to change as well. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

We had our cat done yrs ago. Happy wife-Happy Life!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> Any of you cat owners had your cat declawed? My wife wants to have it done since the little turd ball is scratching the crap out of our furniture and logs in the house. I’ve read some negative reactions from having it done. Don’t want to make it worse than it already is.
> We live in the middle of the woods and the cat goes outside a lot and I know that would have to change as well. Thanks for any insight.


We used declaw all of our cats but dont no more.... I put a little mint oil where ever I see her scratch and then she leaves it alone. We also got her a scratching post.
The reason we dont declaw is she gets out every now and again and we dint realize it. Her claws are her fists. Gives her a chance with all the neighborhood strays. And in not sure if this tru but my wife had a vet tell her that its like cutting off a humans finger tips. Not sure if that's even true or not but something to consider for sure.... 
Being yours goes outside Iwouldn't. But at the same time furniture is to expensive for cat to scratch up on.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s part of the problem I’m concerned about. Like you say the claws are her fists. I also read the part about the finger tips. That doesn’t sound very good. Results for some cats was not using the little box. Well that would be a game changer if I came home and smelled cat piss and found a spot in the carpet. We have a few scratch posts set up but the fancy new couch and chairs seem to be more attractive to the little turd ball. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

My parents had a cat declawed years ago he would still go outside and roam around, he claws being gone didn't slow him down from killing anything he wanted to but every animal is different. As far as the litter box goes he never used one he would go to the door and cry until you let him out to do his business. I'm not a cat person but that one was amazing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we took in 2 kittens and had them declawed young. didnt slow them down at all. the she cat was strictly an indoor cat but the male would go outside. and he could hold his own with other cats or dogs that came to close. he would get on his back then use his front feet to latch on and go to town with his back claws. and there was no ill effects from having them removed.

if your cat is going to be an indoor cat it'll never miss them. an indoor/outdoor cat will be ok to. get it done. the sooner the better. just my opinion.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

against it... be like cutting off your fingers. Won't hold it against you however.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Ours


sherman51 said:


> we took in 2 kittens and had them declawed young. didnt slow them down at all. the she cat was strictly an indoor cat but the male would go outside. and he could hold his own with other cats or dogs that came to close. he would get on his back then use his front feet to latch on and go to town with his back claws. and there was no ill effects from having them removed.
> 
> if your cat is going to be an indoor cat it'll never miss them. an indoor/outdoor cat will be ok to. get it done. the sooner the better. just my opinion.


 has been indoors for 17 yrs .No front claws but has back .My sons doesn't have any front but does have back and she is outside in the woods alot.She can still cimb trees


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I couldn't and wouldn't do it. I'd get rid of the cat 1st, beside climbing a tree it's the only defense they have.
We do have a half a dozen of those cardboard scratching pads scatted around the house and we put a little catnip on them and he seems to like them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> I couldn't and wouldn't do it. I'd get rid of the cat 1st, beside climbing a tree it's the only defense they have.
> We do have a half a dozen of those cardboard scratching pads scatted around the house and we put a little catnip on them and he seems to like them.


the cat we had still had its back claws and could still go up small trees just like it had front claws. the inside cat never went outside.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

My daughter's declawed cat tended to use her teeth more.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Bring a log in. My cat scratches wood everywhere he goes and has some pretty wore down nails because of it


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

If I were king of the forest it would be banned. Cruel.... just an opinion.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Vinnyt said:


> Bring a log in. My cat scratches wood everywhere he goes and has some pretty wore down nails because of it


I’ve got a log outside the basement door and it’s the first thing the cat does when I let her out. I’ve thought about putting one upstairs as well. 



UNCLEMIKE said:


> If I were king of the forest it would be banned. Cruel.... just an opinion.


I agree Mike. It just sounds like a rotten thing to do to a cat. I’m not really a fan of the idea. This is my wife’s idea. She’s not a cruel person one bit but is fed up with the damage. 

I’ll let her know the ideas you all have suggested and we will try them first. 
Thank you all for the opinions.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> against it... be like cutting off your fingers. Won't hold it against you however.


I bet the cat would though.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I’m not a cat person either, but they have been in my house for 29 years.... due to marriage. Our cats do not go outside....like a little marine...natural born killers...to each their own, but keep them off of my property. we have never had any declawed and wouldn’t. My daughter who is a vet tech says it IS an amputation. Also, we have never had any furniture damaged either. Scratching post ( rope) and the cardboard pads.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

My tom cat passed away about a year ago. Had him about 13 years. He was mean as heck but fun to have around. Miss him. Threw out my couch he ruined shortly after he passed. No more cats for me. New sectional cost me more than I want to think about. Could of has a few nice guns.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I vote no. Very painful for them.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Declawing a cat is just cruel and unnecessary.
There are many other solutions, the vet can cap them, Vicks Vapo Rub is a good deterrent .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just thinkin about it.... is declawing any different then spaying or neutering....


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

It's not okay with me to turn your pet out all night where dogs, coyotes, other cats and cars can and will maim or kill them. And it doesn't make sense when someone's cat is out there killing any birds or mammals it can. If a dog or cat was left out on it's own it would be considered abuse by me. Cats and dogs should be supervised while outside. Turn your clocks ahead.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Just thinkin about it.... is declawing any different then spaying or neutering....


I’d have to say it is. One is a means of controlling the overpopulation or unwanted offspring. The other is for human convenience. Kinda how I see it anyway.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

We've had a few declawed cats "gifted" to our family farm. Yes they can still climb, but not as fast as they need if they're being chased. Every declawed cat MUST be kept indoors. Coyote's love them.
We neuter or spay all cats but would never declaw them.
Please keep your cats indoors and don't "give" them to a farm.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Just thinkin about it.... is declawing any different then spaying or neutering....


Male humans have it done all the time. It's called a vasectomy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Panfisher1 said:


> Declawing a cat is just cruel and unnecessary.
> There are many other solutions, the vet can cap them, Vicks Vapo Rub is a good deterrent .


Read about the caps. I think they said you have to reapply every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mickey said:


> It's not okay with me to turn your pet out all night where dogs, coyotes, other cats and cars can and will maim or kill them. And it doesn't make sense when someone's cat is out there killing any birds or mammals it can. If a dog or cat was left out on it's own it would be considered abuse by me. Cats and dogs should be supervised while outside. Turn your clocks ahead.


That’s cool man. I was just asking about declawing a cat though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> That’s cool man. I was just asking about declawing a cat though.


Always that guy... ....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Always that guy... ....


Lol, yep! Hope you’re healing up.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

From my experience i would advise to not declaw your cat. My family had 2 cats, both declawed, the first one that got declawed was never the same after getting declawed. She was traumatized and ripped off her bandages and bled everywhere. The other one ended up ok. But after researching declawing cats I found it, it is considered inhumane. 

I have 2 cats now and did not declaw them. However i trim their claws every other week and have scratching posts for them. They did scratch up one corner of my couch before i started trimming their front claws. Once i started trimmimg them i have had no furniture problems. 

They have still killed several mice inside the house and have been great pets. I do not let them outside as i believe they would kill birds for no good reason or be eaten by coyotes. 

After owning or being a part of owning cats I would never declaw one again. Just stay up on clipping their claws and having scratching posts


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

bumpus said:


> My parents had a cat declawed years ago he would still go outside and roam around, he claws being gone didn't slow him down from killing anything he wanted to but every animal is different. As far as the litter box goes he never used one he would go to the door and cry until you let him out to do his business. I'm not a cat person but that one was amazing


sorry bumpus, that was a feminine oriented dog no way a cat.
bobk I understand kittens being declawed as long as kept indoors. To do it to a grown cat would be real tuff on the cat (why we do circumcisions at birth instead of 30y.o.). And as you said it could not go outside unsupervised. Could be some real bad outcomes with that... hmmmmm


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> Lol, yep! Hope you’re healing up.


Def going in the right direction,hoping to be ready for the new hip in a month. Thsnks for asking.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Def going in the right direction,hoping to be ready for the new hip in a month. Thsnks for asking.


Good deal. Keep it going in the right direction.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a cat that I had declawed 5 yrs ago. It would claw the heck out of the back of my legs when I would walk by. Just it's way of playing. When they declawed him they did it with a Lazer. Buckeye lake vet clinic and hospital. They gave me a bag of special litter for the box, no bandages, no bleeding. He walked a little softly for couple of days then he was running, jumping as usual. He was 5-6 months when I had it done. He still runs across the floor and swats the back of my legs. He's an inside cat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just throw a few of those junky 1911's in a couple corners of the house.. those huge wooden handles will be plenty for her to scratch on for years..


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

bobk said:


> Any of you cat owners had your cat declawed? My wife wants to have it done since the little turd ball is scratching the crap out of our furniture and logs in the house. I’ve read some negative reactions from having it done. Don’t want to make it worse than it already is.
> We live in the middle of the woods and the cat goes outside a lot and I know that would have to change as well. Thanks for any insight.



My cat spends the summer days outside and has no issues with no claws. It kills plant of mice and chipmunks and hasn't had any issues avoids predators yet. Obviously theres some luck mixed in on her side


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Just throw a few of those junky 1911's in a couple corners of the house.. those huge wooden handles will be plenty for her to scratch on for years..


Next time you come down bring one of your junky 1911’s and we will try your theory you hater.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I can get a junky 1911...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Come on over, and I'll de claw you. I have a good pair of pliers. Give it something to scratch on,in different places. This sort activity is just cruel and inhumane. Give the cat away, if it's that much of a nuisance. Not cool, at all!!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

If you declaw them when they are babies they don’t know the difference. I was a dog lover then she passed and the wife and son found 2 babies and took them to the vet for shots and he recommended that if they were going to be indoor cats to bring them back and have them declawed. I will never own a dog again cats are the way to go for me!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

JamesF said:


> Come on over, and I'll de claw you. I have a good pair of pliers. Give it something to scratch on,in different places. This sort activity is just cruel and inhumane. Give the cat away, if it's that much of a nuisance. Not cool, at all!!


Hey James, did you read the whole thread before you gave your ******* reply? I said I wasn’t in favor of it and my wife was thinking about having it done. If you still feel the need to declaw me let me know and I’ll send you my address. This post was a legitimate question with many concerns. That’s why I started it in the first place. Geez.

Too bad ogf censored what I really typed.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Declawing a cat is one of the worst things you can do to them. Its actually cruel. You know how its done ? They basically snip off part of their toes. It changes their posture and affects how they walk. Cats use their claws as stress and anxiety relief , without them cats lack their natural way to deal with things. And if they ever get outside they cant defend themselves.

No offense intended to anybody here , but if you cant have a cat with claws then you shouldn't have a cat.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Had cats growing up before we knew anything about the downsides to declawing. I can think of at least a half dozen cats that all seemed fine without them. Playful and the like.

Would I do it now? Only as a last resort, but it beats about cat in a shelter.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

We have two cats and they are not declawed. The wife bought a 3 tier pedistool that is wrapped in burlap rope. The cats love tearing it up and not the furniture. Some catnip might help to redirect the little butt lickers to the right scratching posts. Wrap a log in rope or even carpet. Sprinkle cat nip on it. Good luck!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My daughter has two cats and she found some sort of nail covers that she is trying out. You put them on their nails with I guess a glue and they are supposed to last up to 8 weeks.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I have rescued not one but two starving cats off the streets who were declawed. Whether they were dumped or got lost is irrelevant. They could not defend themselves or procure their own food.
IMHO, declawing should banned. The excuse "well they're tearing up the furniture" is just a lame excuse to justify such a barbaric practice...
Try scratching posts. Hit the posts up with some catnip and reward/praise the cat when it uses it instead of the sofa. Double sided sticky tape applied to where the cat is clawing up the furniture can help as well.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

The family talked me into adopting a 6 year old cat a couple years ago. Wasn't declawed and our vet discussed the downsides and problems that can come with declawing any cat, but especially an older one. She also recommended the caps and a scratching pad.

The caps can be found at the link below and the scratching pad we use is just a plastic disc shaped thing with a cardboard insert in it that can be replaced as needed (dont know where the wife found that though). Sprinkle some cat drugs (catnip) on it and it'll satisfy the cat's need to scratch without the damage to furniture.

I highly recommend this combo because the caps fall off after 6-8 weeks and the cat will want to scratch more when that happens.

My wife and kids love the caps because they come in different colors. Not sure how your wife is, but maybe that could be a way to get her on board with this??


Kitty Caps Kitty Caps Nail Caps for Cats | Safe & Stylish Alternative to Declawing | Stops Snags and Scratches, Large (13 lbs or greater), Pure White & Coral Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075ZRZ793/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_UZ4zEbF0Y71TT

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just Fishin' said:


> The family talked me into adopting a 6 year old cat a couple years ago. Wasn't declawed and our vet discussed the downsides and problems that can come with declawing any cat, but especially an older one. She also recommended the caps and a scratching pad.
> 
> The caps can be found at the link below and the scratching pad we use is just a plastic disc shaped thing with a cardboard insert in it that can be replaced as needed (dont know where the wife found that though). Sprinkle some cat drugs (catnip) on it and it'll satisfy the cat's need to scratch without the damage to furniture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Just Fishin. I appreciate the link and lack of need for insults like some have chosen to do. My wife has agreed to skip the idea of declawing the cat. Maybe she will have fun putting some caps on the cats nails. I'm going to get the carboard scratch pads as well like many have suggested along with more logs for the cat to scratch on.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Get a small squirt bottle, put water in it. When the cat scratches on the furniture, give a squirt, and say N0! Just a reinforcement tool.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Try wrapping the legs in tin foil.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Try wrapping the legs in tin foil.


And their whiskers!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I meant furniture legs….


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I have to disagree with the anti declaw opinions posted here. I have some personal experience to base this on. 4 cats in my homes over the past 20 years. A woman that spent the same amount of time in our house that was Totally against the declaw for the same ‘cruelty’ and ‘lack of defense’ issues. We watched the first three cats destroy a lot of property. Drapes, furniture, flooring, doors etc. Always had things explicitly designed and designated for them to scratch and claw. That was like appetizer before dinner for too many years. Our current cat was declawed at one year old. We brought her in as a stray. I begged for it and even the woman who said she would Never Ever declaw a cat agreed based on out experience. This cat is amazing. Never had a behavioral problem of any kind. I am an extremely happy home owner for the past 6 years.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

3 dog Ed said:


> I have to disagree with the anti declaw opinions posted here. I have some personal experience to base this on. 4 cats in my homes over the past 20 years. A woman that spent the same amount of time in our house that was Totally against the declaw for the same ‘cruelty’ and ‘lack of defense’ issues. We watched the first three cats destroy a lot of property. Drapes, furniture, flooring, doors etc. Always had things explicitly designed and designated for them to scratch and claw. That was like appetizer before dinner for too many years. Our current cat was declawed at one year old. We brought her in as a stray. I begged for it and even the woman who said she would Never Ever declaw a cat agreed based on out experience. This cat is amazing. Never had a behavioral problem of any kind. I am an extremely happy home owner for the past 6 years.


Glad it has worked out for you. Our cat is 10 now. Kinda of a guess on age from the vet. We live in the woods and the cat was a wild cat that I actually tried to run off many times. One night while I was out cooking brats I tossed a piece to the cat and the rest is history. Maybe being a stray and not domestic makes her scratch everything more. Who knows. All I know is after losing our last dog this past year this cat is all we have left for pets and we aren’t going to get rid of her now. 

People have no idea how much my wife loves this cat. We spent over 3 grand to keep her alive when she had a major respiratory issue. Lame and barbaric are crappy words to describe my wife. We have no desire to cause the cat any extra pain but at the same time we’ve spent a tremendous amount of money on our furniture and would like to keep it looking nice. I ordered the cardboard scratch pads and will cut some logs this weekend. 

Snake, the foil isn’t happening. Momma rolled her eyes when I suggested that one. She said the house wasn’t getting turned into a disco house. Lol


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Maybe a disco ball will keep her distracted for a while! Just kidding. We've had both clawed and declawed. Our first cat was butchered by the vet. He did ok,but ours never go outside. The ones not declawed took a while to get them to use the scratch pads. A good Vet,will do a good job, for for the simple reasons that they actually care about the animals and their work. Hope things work out for you guys.


----------



## captf (Dec 14, 2017)

bobk said:


> Any of you cat owners had your cat declawed? My wife wants to have it done since the little turd ball is scratching the crap out of our furniture and logs in the house. I’ve read some negative reactions from having it done. Don’t want to make it worse than it already is.
> We live in the middle of the woods and the cat goes outside a lot and I know that would have to change as well. Thanks for any insight.


Inside cat take off front claws by a good vet. Outside cat don't declaw. Cats are fine with it. Outsides are at a disadvantage.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

bobk said:


> Glad it has worked out for you. Our cat is 10 now. Kinda of a guess on age from the vet. We live in the woods and the cat was a wild cat that I actually tried to run off many times. One night while I was out cooking brats I tossed a piece to the cat and the rest is history. Maybe being a stray and not domestic makes her scratch everything more. Who knows. All I know is after losing our last dog this past year this cat is all we have left for pets and we aren’t going to get rid of her now.
> 
> People have no idea how much my wife loves this cat. We spent over 3 grand to keep her alive when she had a major respiratory issue. Lame and barbaric are crappy words to describe my wife. We have no desire to cause the cat any extra pain but at the same time we’ve spent a tremendous amount of money on our furniture and would like to keep it looking nice. I ordered the cardboard scratch pads and will cut some logs this weekend.
> 
> Snake, the foil isn’t happening. Momma rolled her eyes when I suggested that one. She said the house wasn’t getting turned into a disco house. Lol


My use of the terms "lame" and "barbaric" are describing first the rationale of getting a cat declawed for convenience and secondly what the practice of declawing actually is -barbaric.
Please don't take what I said as a personal attack or slight against you or your wife. Good people make bad judgement calls at times. That does not make them bad people.
Good for your wife making the right decision. It's more work, but obviously she cares about her cat's well being.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Editing snafu...


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

New York outlawed declawing cats.
I realize that it doesn't apply here in Ohio,But it could be coming.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

19 pounds of mutt cat with 4 wheel drive. Keep a scratching pad in the basement and sentence her or him to life indoors. They'll kill anything for sport.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The life of a cat!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

bumpus said:


> My parents had a cat declawed years ago he would still go outside and roam around, he claws being gone didn't slow him down from killing anything he wanted to but every animal is different. As far as the litter box goes he never used one he would go to the door and cry until you let him out to do his business. I'm not a cat person but that one was amazing


Ours did the same.and he knocked on the door when he wanted back in. We had one declawed years ago. I can't participate in doing another. Just seems cruel to me now.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Any of you cat owners had your cat declawed? My wife wants to have it done since the little turd ball is scratching the crap out of our furniture and logs in the house. I’ve read some negative reactions from having it done. Don’t want to make it worse than it already is.
> We live in the middle of the woods and the cat goes outside a lot and I know that would have to change as well. Thanks for any insight.


Hey Bob, I cut to the chase without reading 59 replies. If you think the cat would EVER go outside, you'd be taking away their means of escaping a predator. (but I'm sure you prolly already know that)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A little off topic but not by much

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/world/pet-cats-disrupt-wildlife-scn/index.html


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Lewzer...not off topic AT ALL. This is documented and is a problem.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Why in the world anyone would let their cat outside to roam is beyond me. They are natural born killers and seem to do it for sport more so than for food. I like cats, have had many cats and all are kept indoors. Can't let a dog run free, have to buy a license for old Muttly but not so for kitty cat,,,,Don't understand it....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> Why in the world anyone would let their cat outside to roam is beyond me. They are natural born killers and seem to do it for sport more so than for food. I like cats, have had many cats and all are kept indoors. Can't let a dog run free, have to buy a license for old Muttly but not so for kitty cat,,,,Don't understand it....


That's a joke , Right? --Tim


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

3 dog Ed said:


> Lewzer...not off topic AT ALL. This is documented and is a problem.


Yes IT IS off the topic. Always happens here eventually. My original post had no questions about these evil killing machines being left outside. Declawing! That was the topic. Dang.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well then declaw away.
If you are going to own a cat, then keep it inside. If it destroys furniture, either accept it, declaw it or get rid of the problem. 
No more cruel or painful than removing an appendix under anesthesia, spayed or neutering or any elective surgery humans do to themselves.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just an FYI on the claw guards. My daughter's cats just lost theirs and they are scratching even more than before.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

According to vets, Declawing is NOT like an elective surgery or appendectomy
It’ an amputation...
To each their own....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I read where some cities are outlawing the practice.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow said:


> That's a joke , Right? --Tim
> View attachment 346793


Nope....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> *Yes IT IS off the topic. Always happens here eventually.* My original post had no questions about these evil killing machines being left outside. Declawing! That was the topic. Dang.


I agree. When I read some of these responses I can tell the poster has not read the entire thread or possibly even the original post.
I feel if you can't take the time to read the thread then why bother commenting.

FWIW I think your original post was a very good question. I also think about half of the responses came from people who have no idea what you were asking or the spirit of the question. The sad part is these folks have no idea how far off base they are and they will continue to do it just to hear themselves talk and share their (lack of) infinite wisdom with us.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I agree. When I read some of these responses I can tell the poster has not read the entire thread or possibly even the original post.
> I feel if you can't take the time to read the thread then why bother commenting.
> 
> FWIW I think your original post was a very good question. I also think about half of the responses came from people who have no idea what you were asking or the spirit of the question. The sad part is these folks have no idea how far off base they are and they will continue to do it just to hear themselves talk and share their (lack of) infinite wisdom with us.


Thank you very much crappiedude. You said it much better than I could have and are spot on.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bobk said:


> Thank you very much crappiedude. You said it much better than I could have and are spot on.


bobk....As I said earlier, I like cats and have owned quite a few, if you can own a cat. All our cats were kept in the house, never had more that one at a time, and they were all declawed and lived a long happy life. Just don't let them outside....Good luck....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Yes IT IS off the topic. Always happens here eventually. My original post had no questions about these evil killing machines being left outside. Declawing! That was the topic. Dang.


Well if you think about it, it kinda all ties in together anyway...


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Last two cats I had were declawed (indoor only). We tried everything but it was nothing else worked. Unbelievably neither cat seemed particularly bothered by it. One even jumped on top his scratch post and to a window as soon as he got home. Still I hated to do it and would try alternatives first.


----------

